# Who has stock of SMOK TFV8 Big Baby coils



## Eequinox (24/9/17)

Hi guys 

Who has stock of coils for the SMOK TFV8 Big Baby Tank 
Preferably the X4 Quadruple coil 

I don't seem to be able to find any 

If possible availability in the Midrand /Centurion/Fourways area


----------



## Slick (24/9/17)

Try Vapehyper 
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ucts/smok-tfv8-baby-coils?variant=30277901510

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (24/9/17)

Winner thanks ..I have actually bought some goodies from them before forgot about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

